# New 2014 WSM, No Mods Needed.



## jordon (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all!

I found the schematics for the new WSM, and it shows a hole for a rubber grommet to put all the probes through. It also shows handles on the body of the unit.

I just ordered mine this weekend, so I'm hoping it comes with these new additions. If it doesn't, I am going to see if Weber will switch it out for the new body, since I ordered it after they posted the schematics on 7-13.
 

thanks

-Jordon


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure where you're getting your info. I see no handles on the body nor grommet holes. In addition the model shown in your link is the 2009-2013 model. Maybe the wrong link? By the way, I don't think they allow outside links on the forum, so maybe just grab the screen image and post it as a photo.


----------



## jordon (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the links. I should have figured, a lot of boards are that way.

The handles are #5, and the grommet is #12. It shows the grommet going towards the hole.


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 19, 2013)

Part #5 looks to be the Grate Support and Fasteners. You may be right about part #12 being a grommet eyelet. Looking at the manual for the current 22.5 and 18.5 WSMs the schematics and part lists lack that part.













Untitled.jpg



__ millerk0486
__ Aug 19, 2013


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 19, 2013)

Just read an article that Weber is bringing back the 14.5" Mini Smoker. It will have two small holes in the lid for temp probes. Those two holes are reported to make their way to the 18.5" and 22.5" models.


----------



## jordon (Aug 19, 2013)

Good call on the handles, I wasn't sure on those. I knew for sure that the rubber grommet was coming, but I wasn't sure how soon. Weber has stated that stores do have the 2014 version, and that people can check with the store before ordering.

I also just called Weber, and they stated that if I receive a model without the grommet, they will send me one with the grommet since that should be the current model. A++ customer service right there.


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 19, 2013)

I still can't believe that Weber still has not implemented handles on the center section. Just the other day I lost grip on the rim of the center section when I was lifting it off to change the charcoals... Almost lost the meat! I will definitely be modding mine with handles soon.


----------



## jordon (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm with you on that. I usually smoke with another person, so I should be alright, but I can see where it could be tough on your own.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 19, 2013)

I would guess their reasoning is liability based. If they implement handles to lift a 20 odd pound piece of 200+ degree steel that's got 10-20 pounds of meat in it as well as a couple gallons of near boiling water... well it's just a recipe for disaster. If, however, they advise against moving or disassembling the cooker once it's started and instead design it to run in the 16-20 hour range on one load of fuel, there is no liability on their part. In addition, they've given it a door through which you can replenish the water in the pan and the coals. I'm not saying it's a perfect system, and have honestly never used a factory WSM (only have the DIY mini) but it does appear to address most of the user problems and their liability issues.


----------



## heyer5 (Aug 19, 2013)

Number 5 is the shelf rack on the inside of the smoker.

**Editing because this has already been said, my bad!


----------



## jordon (Aug 19, 2013)

I could see the liability thing for sure.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2013)

Personally in my 4 or so years of smoking with my 22.5" WSM, I have never had to lift the body off in mid smoke. If I add charcoal (only happens on really cold winter days), I just get a full chimney about half lit, then use the door as a shoot and dump the chimney in. To add water to the pan, get a watering can with a long spout (the plastic ones work great), fill it with hot water, open the door and pour the water into the water pan.

Like the other poster mentioned, dropping a fully loaded middle section full of meat and HOT water is a great way to rune your day..... but the dogs would be really, really happy!


----------



## jordon (Aug 19, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Personally in my 4 or so years of smoking with my 22.5" WSM, I have never had to lift the body off in mid smoke. If I add charcoal (only happens on really cold winter days), I just get a full chimney about half lit, then use the door as a shoot and dump the chimney in. To add water to the pan, get a watering can with a long spout (the plastic ones work great), fill it with hot water, open the door and pour the water into the water pan.
> 
> Like the other poster mentioned, dropping a fully loaded middle section full of meat and HOT water is a great way to rune your day..... but the dogs would be really, really happy!



I'm with you, as I do not think I would lift it very often. I do see other people modding for this though, so I could see Weber adding it in the future.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2013)

I would love them to come up with a fold down table that could be mounted with same bolts that hold the rack mounts - that would be awesome for when your needing a little work space!


----------



## jordon (Aug 20, 2013)

So Weber is shipping me the new midsection with the grommet for free.

I now have an extra unused midsection if anyone is interested? I posted the info in the for sale section, as I wasn't sure if this was allowed.

Maybe even the link isn't allowed, but here it is.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147439/18-5-wsm-midsection

-Jordon


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 20, 2013)

Jordon, On site links are just fine! It's just the off site link that Jeff doesn't want posted.


----------



## jordon (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw this last week on TVWBB. All the 2014(s) come with the new grommet.  

I noticed you're a member there as well Jordan.


----------



## jordon (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Bama, Weber stated that most stores should have the new models, but obviously they will sell the old ones first. I would tell any new buyer to ask for the new one.


----------



## den60 (Aug 25, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Personally in my 4 or so years of smoking with my 22.5" WSM, I have never had to lift the body off in mid smoke. If I add charcoal (only happens on really cold winter days), I just get a full chimney about half lit, then use the door as a shoot and dump the chimney in. To add water to the pan, get a watering can with a long spout (the plastic ones work great), fill it with hot water, open the door and pour the water into the water pan.
> 
> Like the other poster mentioned, dropping a fully loaded middle section full of meat and HOT water is a great way to rune your day..... but the dogs would be really, really happy!


 Would be even worse for me since I usually grill in flip flops. :D


----------



## lowesdadof3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't even realize that they finally change the design I just received mine on August 10th and ordered it on July 26th from Lowes.should I just call Weber and explain this to them how did you handle the situation and do I need to have this registered first with Weber or just my receipt?


----------



## jordon (Aug 26, 2013)

If you haven't used it yet, you could call them. I called and explained that online showed the new version before I ordered mine, so I would like to get the new version.


----------



## volsfan (Aug 29, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Personally in my 4 or so years of smoking with my 22.5" WSM, I have never had to lift the body off in mid smoke. If I add charcoal (only happens on really cold winter days), I just get a full chimney about half lit, then use the door as a shoot and dump the chimney in. To add water to the pan, get a watering can with a long spout (the plastic ones work great), fill it with hot water, open the door and pour the water into the water pan.
> 
> Like the other poster mentioned, dropping a fully loaded middle section full of meat and HOT water is a great way to rune your day..... but the dogs would be really, really happy!


I have never had to lift my center section hot either, but the handles would sure be nice since I switched to sand. It is pretty heavy to lift by gripping the top of it.


----------

